# Breeding Feeders



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anyone breed there own feeders. I'm currently breeding Mollys for my p's. They are producing about 12 fry every 3 weeks. Does anyone know how long it takes for them to become a decent size?


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

maybe between 6-8months. thats what it is for guppies. dont know exactly for mollies.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

u might consider breeding some Convicts...they breed like rabbits. i dont know about how long it takes to grow them out to a descent size though.


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

yeah i would like to get into breading my own feeders to just becuz its 1 less trip to the lfs and it saves money but how long is it untill they grow into a descent meal for piranha's


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

JesseD said:


> u might consider breeding some Convicts...they breed like rabbits. i dont know about how long it takes to grow them out to a descent size though.


 how about breeding rabbits and when they are babies throw them in the p's will love them


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

to breed feeders (commet goldfish) you need a pond, and its not worth the time or the money.

if people could do it. everyone would be doing it....


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

So, what type of feeder can be easily bred.....??


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

breed rats.they r the easiest to breed and have more meat then baby fish jus have 3 breeding pairs and your set


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

convicts i had some convics and they would breed in my reds tank untill the month got eaten they breed a lot and if you take decent care of them they grow fast.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

Aggressive said:


> breed rats.they r the easiest to breed and have more meat then baby fish jus have 3 breeding pairs and your set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL RATS LOL
LaZy


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i will have a pond soon....maybe i can get some goldfish to breed in there.









the ones in there right now are growing quickly


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

Hagen said:


> to breed feeders (commet goldfish) you need a pond, and its not worth the time or the money.
> 
> if people could do it. everyone would be doing it....


 LOL how mutch time how mutch money? well the free old bathtub well was free and the 20 large feeders where about well i cant rember no more then $5.00 give it a month mabby a little more and you have a pritty steddy flow of feeders and lots of ppl do breed there own due to the fact thet store bought feeders are some times sick and have diseases


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if youre going to use convicts or something like that, you need at least 3 pairs to constantly get feeders, and a few tanks.


----------

